# Como reemplazar disco duro



## pecodo (Sep 14, 2008)

Quisiera saber que tendría que hacer para reemplazar mis disco duro (aparte de comprar uno nuevo) tengo un virus que no soy capaz de quitar, me está llevando horas y horas......
¿ Al cambiarlo el virus desaparecería ?, 
?tendría que hacer alguna configuración? O es simplemente cambiarlo e instalar el SO. 
¿Si gravo los archivos más importantes a un memoria extraible, se traspasa tambien el virus?

Un saludo al foro


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 14, 2008)

haz intentado formatear al PC?

Si cambais tu disco duro el virus desaparecera ya que las dos memorias restantes la RAM y la CACHE al tener una insuficiencia de corriente se borra completamente su contenido...

es simplemente cambiarlo e instalar el SO 

¿Si gravo los archivos más importantes a un memoria extraible, se traspasa tambien el virus?

aca peude haber un problema... No te aseguraria nada :S si tenes un amigo que tenga un anticirus BUENO!  te recomeindo que lo guardes en un pendrive y se lo  lleves y lo analizas si no salta nada... y son datos IMPORTANTES! arriesgate y proba...

igual probaste de formatear y no se fue?

si no probaste de formatear! hi guardate lso archivos en un pendriave dvd loq eu queiras formatea..... y vovle a poenr lso archivos... si el virus vuelve las archivos que vos pusiste estan infectados si el virus no vuelve ya ta

en el caso que se te infecte... volve a formatear ! y no lso pongas :S

saludos


----------



## pecodo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gracias por  tu contestación, me he liado de tal forma que ya me salia humo por las orejas, he llegado a no poder encender el pc, y para no cabrearme más, he comprado por 60 euros un Pentium III- 512 mhz- 40 gb. y va de perla. Ahora si. tendré cuidado con los virus.

Saludos


----------

